# which is better iphone5 or samsung note 2



## biju rajeev (Nov 25, 2012)

Can anyone help


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Its a matter of opinion so ask on your Facebook.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

If asking for opinion from a user experience point of view, my answer is iPhone.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ccr said:


> If asking for opinion from a user experience point of view, my answer is iPhone.


I have an ipad and an Android phone (and my wife has an iphone). I do not think that Android has any worse user experience than iphone does - maybe you tried out some of the earliest Android sets? 
iphone versus ANdroid is a bit of a choice, and cant really pick one over the other. Between iphone 5 and Note 2, I don't think you can go wrong with either, but the only thing I would check with Samsung is the battery life. Not having used iphone 5, if I were to hazard a guess, I would think that iphone would have a better battery life, and that is the single most important factor for me. Otherwise, all I need in a smartphone is GPS, the ability to check emails, read a few documents, and play a few games.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

rsinner said:


> ...maybe you tried out some of the earliest Android sets ?


Yes, it was.

Since I started integrating Apple products (i.e. 5-6 years ago) into our family environment, I haven't even look at another platform since we are so happy with the product integration.

All of our iPhones, iPads and Mac's are connected and auto-update most important data. And they are all uniform on look/feel and how they work - which is a great thing as the acting-IT-honey-do person of my household, don't want to come home after a long day at the office and have to figure out how certain electronic item works just to fix it...

House is wired with couple of Airport's so we use AppleTV more than our OSN. Pay for 1 app for all devices to use. All software updates are mostly automated, etc and etc.

May be I could do the same with Android system, but why fix what isn't broken ? 

The only annoy thing about Apple is the product cycle seems to get shorter under Tim Cook so you only get the bragging right of owning the latest product for about 6 months


----------



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

ccr said:


> Yes, it was.
> 
> Since I started integrating Apple products (i.e. 5-6 years ago) into our family environment, I haven't even look at another platform since we are so happy with the product integration.
> 
> ...


couldnt agree more - not sure if the apple hardware is most superior or not. I use the apple stuff because of the way it integrates with my macbook, iphone, ipad, tv - the overall user experience is just classy and nice.

however, recently i'm less convinced of the old strapline - "it just works"... hmmm

soooo... unless you have a house full of apple stuff already, go with whichever you think is the prettiest!


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends on what you want to use your phone for really.

I own the Note 2 and it is fantastic for media consumption and browsing. And it has very good battery life. I only charge it once in 2 days, with moderate calling, 3G, GPS, Bluetooth, Movie watching and gaming. The screen is huge, vivid and decently legible under sunlight and the stylus works well.

However, the Iphone 5 is definitely easier to carry in your pocket, operate one handed, the app choices are of better quality (with the notable exception of Apple Maps which is decidedly worse than Google Maps). It's so widespread that accessories are easy to find as well. The quality of materials used on the Iphone 5 is also of a better quality than the plasticky Galaxy Note 2.

Both score similarly when it comes to camera, Audio quality(which is more dependent on the quality of earphones/headphones), voice clarity, signal reception.

For me, the biggest difference is that I can change batteries, add MicroSD cards and transfer files to my phone without having to be tied to one software (cough, Itunes, cough).


Try them both out in the store and go with whatever you like.

Good Luck!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

YAWWWWWWWN :yawn:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Android.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Just got a Note 2 last night, have to say it's amazing!!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You could always do you own research and decide what you like. Some like Apple, some like Android, hey a few folks even like Blackberry. There is no definitive answer


----------

